# Costume Contest Trophies



## DesignDNA (Oct 9, 2012)

View attachment 134960​
Objective: Inexpensive and unique. 
There are so many great ideas I found on Pinterest and Google but I wanted to come up with something more my own.

Supplies: Acrylic and spray paint, LOTS of hot glue and Dollar Store/ thrift store finds.

View attachment 134956

_1. Dollar Store Barbie bust, 2. Dollar Store Trophies, 3. Child's plastic music box from thrift store, 4. Toy wings from thrift store, 5. Mini trophy from thrift store, 6. toy strainer, 7. Top half of a Halloween trident, 8. Plastic vase from the Dollar Store, 9. Rod iron candle holder base from thrift store_​
Decide on the "bones" of each of your trophies. I was asked to create 6 and wanted them all to be fairly different from each other. I stacked many different components on top of each other until I got the combination I wanted. 
Spray each piece your desired trophy color. I chose Gold (I decided to use gold acrylic paint to paint anything on the barbie doll busts. I've spray painted barbie plastic in the past and it makes them very tacky - seems like it never really dries.)


View attachment 134957​
Step 2: 

Paint your barbie busts. Again, I used acrylic paint (a few layers) on their "flesh". Hot glue was used to create the "melting" look - just drip several layers of glue and paint. 


View attachment 134958


View attachment 134959​


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Those are absolutely wonderful! 
I love that you used the dollar store busts! My little girl always asks for them and It's great to see a new use for them! 

And the organizer in me just loves how you labeled everything in your post!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow! Very creative!! They look awesome.


----------

